# AquaClear doesn't fit tank



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought an AC70 for my 55 gallon tank. Here's the issue . . . it doesn't fit correctly. :x The rim of the tank is too thick and the filter doesn't slide down all the way. Now what???

Has anyone else had this issue? Did you cut the inside "lip" of the rim to make it fit? Or should I return it and keep my Penguin.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

I do cut the inside "lip" and a little bit rim because my 75 gal is old like fishroom condition.

If you can return the AC70 and get the AC110 that was wide open to fit in the rim, would be better.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it true that AC110 will fit wider rimmed tanks? I don't want to get stuck with a bunch of filters.

Getting an AC110 is easier than cutting the rim of the tank.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

the ac110 will fit.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

i started my tank with 4 ac 70s and had to cut the inner lip. not a big deal, you just cut the width then take a pair of vice grips and bend the inner piece back and forth until it breaks off.

Then I switched to the 110s and they require no cutting their lip is huge compared to the 70. Good luck, either way is easy, but if I had my choice I would use the 110 over the 70 any day


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

The rim on my tank is one inch and a quarter including the inner lip and the AC110 fits over it fine.


----------



## baseballer19 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have two aquaclear70's on my 75g tank and all I had to do was cut a slit for the right side of the filter and a little rectangular cutout for the left side where the filter tube sits. Took 10 mins and now my filter fits perfectly. The rim on my tank is about 1 1/8" or so.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

baseballer19 said:


> i have two aquaclear70's on my 75g tank and all I had to do was cut a slit for the right side of the filter and a little rectangular cutout for the left side where the filter tube sits. Took 10 mins and now my filter fits perfectly. The rim on my tank is about 1 1/8" or so.


+1


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

The 110's easily fit my 210G. I'm surprised though the 70's don't fit a 55G. I have two 70's on each of my AGA 55's. I didn't trim the tank lip and they slide down onto it quite easily.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I used a Dremel tool on mine (before the tank had water and fish). No worry about plastic snapping.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

This is great stuff, I just ordered a AC 110 for my 75gl and I was wondering if it would fit. I would take the AC 70 back but be advised the AC 110 takes up 4" of depth when hung on the tank (just in case you have a tight space like me).


----------

